# New Traeger - not convinced yet



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

I picked up a Traeger Pro 22 and have fired it up a couple times now. Ribs turned out the way I like them, so that is a good thing. Went healthy and tried boneless chicken breasts - not real impressed. Used the Traeger cookbook recipe - 350 for 30 minutes or so - not much smoke, kinda came out like baked chicken. Would have been better just throwing them on the big Weber Genesis and charring them like I usually do.

Suggestions for a better recipe book than what came with it?

I read somewhere you get more smoke flavor at lower temps, below 300. I was hoping at higher temps I would get more of a wood fire flavor out of it. Suggestions???










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Your ribs look good. 

Low and slow does produce more smoke flavor. I cook chicken pretty hot, like 300. Really helps keep it moist.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If you are using traeger pellets try some of the B&B brand. You can get them at Academy. JMO but the traeger pellets cost to much and give off very little smoke flavor.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Too Tall said:


> If you are using traeger pellets try some of the B&B brand. You can get them at Academy. JMO but the traeger pellets cost to much and give off very little smoke flavor.


Yes, used Traeger pellets. They smoke great on the "smoke" setting and up to 250 or so. I did the ribs at 225 for 6 hours...actually set it and left, came back home to some good tasting ribs. I was happy.

I was hoping to get a wood fired taste on the chicken breasts but at 350 very little smoke, just a pit full of dry heat.....

I just don't see how this set up will be much more than an oven at higher temps.

I think it will be a great smoker, maybe not so much as a "wood fired grill" they advertise it as. I'm sure I need to play with it more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

You should have a SMOKE setting on your grill, this will get the smoke flavor you're looking for. I have a Blazin Grill Works GrandSlam and smoke for an hour or so before I bring it up to 350 to finish. The smoke flavor is not as intense as from my BGE but my wife really prefers it.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I haven't cooked chickens breasts so can't help you there. Like bowmansdad I'll put a whatever I'm cooking on smoke for a 1/2 hr or so and then turn the temp up to finish. Works great with ribeyes and chicken thighs.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

U can all a cold smoker from smoke daddy for extra smoke. Have one on my pellet pro and it works like a champ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Boneless chicken breasts have almost no fat which makes them healthy, but also makes them bad for smoking. You are better off just marinating and grilling them. 

Try whole chickens and them cut the breat off and take off the skin.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Brine your chicken breast over night and smoke at a lower temp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

All about the pellets. Aztec Rental sells the 40lb of the perfect mix. Their phone is 713-681-1383, the best pellets on the market.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will pick up some different pellets and play with it. As I said, I think it's a great smoker, just need to play with it to figure out how to do other things on it. 

As a smoker it seems better than the MasterBuilt electric I've been using. The MB was ok for its convenience factor and turns out a decent meal. I bought into the "wood fired grill" siren song of the pellet world and took the plunge with this Traeger. 

Now I'm curious if for the price difference the Pits & Spits Pellet model they had would turn out a better meal? That is a sweet pit, just reeks of quality. At 2x the price of the Traeger, it should be.

I did a whole chicken last night and it was very good - smoked it hard first and then jacked up the temp to finish it. But it's kinda hard to screw up a whole chicken. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Need more smoke*

Here is what I use to get more smoke while cooking at a higher temp, A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER. Works like a champ. http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnts.htm


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I was going to recommend the amazen tube as well. I failed my first cook/ chicken breasts. I tried at 375 but think I should have done 425. Maybe it was just because the pit was new. Wasn't impressed. 2nd cook was ribeye and vegetables. Much better experience. I still need to tweak it. I like medium rare and my steak was well done. I got the pellet smoker for ribs, pulled pork and jerky but wanted to try high heat dinner items. I have a green egg and it took getting used to, so I think with my pellet grill it will be the same.


----------



## Sethw3 (Jul 17, 2014)

I 2nd the perfect mix pellets I get them on amazon.
As with anything there is a learning curve.

Make sure you vacuum it before long cooks... I designated a smaller shop vac to this...

I still have the trusty weber for the searing jobs Pellets are all about low and slow.

https://www.amazon.com/CookinPellet...F8&qid=1491241587&sr=8-1&keywords=perfect+mix


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a gasser &a 22" OldSmokey
last year i picked up a CampChef PG24SE from the close out site Woot for $325 delivered
normally $500
I bought it for long brisket or butt cooks but, in 18 months I've only used it 4 times.
I'm just not a fan of brisket or pulled pork.
and not a fan of long cooks
and.. i wasn't all that impressed with the smoke flavor
more like baked with a hint of smoke
i have a nephew who has said he wants to buy it from me
but if it doesn't happen soon it's going on Craigslist for $300


----------

